# Mia went BOV



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Excellent! Congratulations!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Woo-hoo! Congratulations!


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

She's beautiful! Well-deserved award!


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

She is stunning!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, she’s gorgeous. Congratulations


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Well done! You must be thrilled!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful- congratulations for both conformation and performance wins 🐩🎉🎊!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow - congrats!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Fantastic congrats!


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

Congratulations! Beautiful poodle and great hairstyle


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Congratulations! How old is Mia? I’ve never seen a grooming arm with a head rest, that’s really cool.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Looniesense said:


> Congratulations! How old is Mia? I’ve never seen a grooming arm with a head rest, that’s really cool.


Thank you! Mia is 3 years old. I ordered the head rest from clearview creations. They're the only ones I know of that make them.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! What a beauty! Congratulations!!!


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

Congratulations! Woohoo!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Eye Candy!!!


----------

